# Dog Fighting



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

In our sports page today, it showed investigators in the backyard of the Atlanta Falcon's quarterback Michael Vick in Chesapeake VA. They found a large dog compound with sixty dogs mostly pit bulls that he used for dog fighting. 

I say we let the dogs after him and see how he feels. :boxing: Lets see how quick he really is on his feet.

That is just horrible. Don't these people have something better to do with their millions. How about helping sick children, preserving the environment or helping animals though the Human Society. Do something worth while with your time and money!!!!!!!!!!!

All I can say is if he found this exciting, I would hate to be his significant other. You would have to sleep with one eye open at night.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am also surprised that more people are not appauled by this. It will be intresting to see if any legal action is taken or will his quater back status and mega millions will get him off without a proverbeal scratch.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Over here in the stix we have cock(chicken) fighting. I find it so disgusting. I had a co worker who raised chickens & I KNOW they were to be used for fighting but had no proof. How is that entertainment, watching an animal being ripped to shreds? 
I was watching E-Vets tv show & they had to put down a chow who was in a fight. It was so sad. I think the owners should be put in the ring with those poor animals & see how entertaining it really is!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe Paris gave him so advice.......ound: 
Makes me angry to hear of something like this......like others have said,there are so many things you could do worth while with your money.......


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is absolutely appalling and he should definitely be prosecuted to the full extent of the law. He should also be given a suspension from football. :rant:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

irnfit said:


> This is absolutely appalling and he should definitely be prosecuted to the full extent of the law. He should also be given a suspension from football. :rant:


I agree, but somehow doubt it will happen. Big money buys big lawyers.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

It is truly appalling. These so-called athletes are the people many young folks look up to. Julia is probably right that nothing will be done. Money talks most of the time. To say that this is how he grew up and that to him and those like him, dog fighting is "normal" is horrifying. 

Susan


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

*This just fires me up!* When you google Michael Vick, you can read articles related to April 25th & the 66 dogs taken from his home. OF COURSE, there is no evidence linking him to dog fighting! Can you believe it!!?! PETA has related information on their website as well.

Frustrated in Seattle,
Cindy


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It is amazing what you can away with if you are a celebrity or have enough money........crazy world we live in,when you can have 66 dogs for fighting on your property and :duh:know nothing about it....or how you can act like a 2 bit hussy,drive drunk and everyone young and dumb,thinks you are "just awesome".No wonder young people(old too)are like they are.....look at the examples we get.:crazy:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The Atlanta TV news and papers have been all over the Michael Vick story. He has lost million of dollars in endorcements. I understand the FBI has taken over the case due to crossing of state lines with dogs and money. Not sure what the Falcons are going to do, but the owners are not happy with him. They say he paid over 6 million for the home and has it on the market for 3.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

There is so much evil in this world. How to educate. All the above, should happen to M. Vick, but nothing will be enough for the dogs who have suffered.


----------

